# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  what random object did you shoot today??

## smidey

I put a.223 hole, will three holes through a Japanese car radio today.

What have you been using as targets?

----------


## Toby

Not today but I normally use cow shits or clumps of dirt

----------


## Neckshot

> I put a.223 hole, will three holes through a Japanese car radio today.
> 
> What have you been using as targets?


What you need are some gong plate's  :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

I haven't shot anything since friday  :Sad: 


But my favourite previous random object shooting was a small clay statue that a friends sister had made but didn't want, which I kindly disintegrated with the 308.

----------


## kiwi39

I use clay targets for practicing longer range stuff ... put them out in the paddock on a line of pinetree stumps

If you can hit a clay repeatedly at range then you'll be fine on a deer pig goat or Wildebeest (  @ebf ) 

sometimes the 223 round go straight through them if you hit them dead centre .. 

theyre also great for practicing offhand with the 22 .. start in close and work outwards to 25 yards 

makes a freeking mess in my paddocks but  :Sad:

----------


## JoshC

Pieces of gib make a good target board

----------


## Haggie

Usually just a box or tree with a spot of tail paint for a target, but did use a cow that gotten bloat and died recently on the egde of the rubish hole to test out some home made shotgun slugs.

----------


## ebf

> I use clay targets for practicing longer range stuff ... put them out in the paddock on a line of pinetree stumps
> 
> makes a freeking mess in my paddocks but


Shoot pinecones ya muppet (spray them fluoro orange if you must)  :Psmiley:

----------


## madjon_

> Shoot pinecones ya muppet (spray them fluoro orange if you must)


I'm to old to climb pinetrees and paint the cones :X X:

----------


## kiwi39

> Shoot pinecones ya muppet (spray them fluoro orange if you must)


I'll spray some flouro pink for the next time you come round @ebf


Tim

----------


## Dougie

I've killed a jerry can at 600 yards with @7mmsaum 's 338  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> I've killed a jerry can at 600 yards with @7mmsaum 's 338


You killed the dirt in front didn't you...........................................or was that me?

----------


## Dougie

> You killed the dirt in front didn't you...........................................or was that me?


Bwhahahah that was YOU!!!! And actually it was 661 yards... I only needed one shot to c*** in my pants!!  :Wink:   :ORLY:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  Awesome machine, that rifle.

----------


## big_foot

In my younger days we had access to excess catering cans of white sauce, bolonaise sauce and baked beans anything from a .223 up would splatter them in an epic fashion. these days Id take them down to the shelter or salvy  :Wink:

----------


## Neckshot

> Bwhahahah that was YOU!!!! And actually it was 661 yards... I only needed one shot to c*** in my pants!!   Awesome machine, that rifle.


you did crap in your pants didn't you :Wink: that rifle has been to jenny craig so ive been told and that range is now a barren waste land.

----------


## HOWA308

A silly spiker in Te Urewera's

----------


## Rushy

> A silly spiker in Te Urewera's


Well done. Creek head?

----------


## HOWA308

> Well done. Creek head?


Yes, grazing on some fresh grass. He's being turned into salami now

----------


## Maca49

78s in my day with the shotty, 45s when ya got good

----------


## Rushy

> Yes, grazing on some fresh grass. He's being turned into salami now


Nice.

----------


## hawkfish

Theses were a cheap buy after halloween. Cans of fizzy drink are another favourite  :Grin:

----------


## Brakelie

I've got a mate who's a bit rough on his gear, he sighted his 270 in on an old TV out in a paddock then on some reeds in a pond, near enough he reckons, the rifle is covered in rust but the bugger always seems to get his deer or pig!

----------


## smidey

japanese radio

video of it
DSCF5780_zps7e23bf3d.mp4 Video by Smidey | Photobucket

----------


## Boulderman

Shot my first deer today, does that count? Kinda random as until this point it's been hard going. Anyway, stoked.

----------


## Rushy

> Shot my first deer today, does that count? Kinda random as until this point it's been hard going. Anyway, stoked.


Certainly does Boulderman. Good work. Are you posting a report?

----------


## Maca49

I shot the tailgate on my work ute into my van does that count :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:  :Yuush:

----------


## smidey

:Useless:

----------


## Rushy

> I shot the tailgate on my work ute into my van does that count


Nope. Try again

----------


## Maca49

> 


If that's for me I can tell every bastard took a photo, I hooked the lug on the tailgate into the door joint and could separate them. Had to jack the ute up on the diff to spring the tyre out and push them apart. I have a panel beater next door to me, he was on the scene in seconds quoting and booking the job in!,!!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Bummer Maca.  Its amazing how people turnup from everywhere when something like that happens!

----------


## ishoot10s

Er, couple of random 8's and 9's snuck into my usual 10's with a little Taurus 9mm at the Lafayette Range in Yorktown VA last Monday night.

----------


## possumer

bottles of water or fizzy bottles shaken up work well at long distance. or rabbits at 250+ are a great target with the 223

----------


## Ryan

From a few months ago - Dell 2550 (2U rack mounted server) and another desktop computer became targets for 7.62x39, 7.62x51 and 12 ga:

----------


## Rushy

Mate that is a fairly big grouping on those computers.

----------


## Ryan

Oh for sure, groupings weren't of particular concern at the time - computers make a horrible mess, do not recommend as targets.

----------


## 6MMBR

Was almost going to shoot a hedgehog that was mugging around down my driveway tonight. In a more enjoyable note, I put my wife's cat in front of it as the dog don't do hedgehogs due to past experiences ..
Quite the bail up, 
After the first pounce the cat now knows why the dog don't like them :Thumbsup: 
Mr Hog lives another day.

----------


## Rushy

> Was almost going to shoot a hedgehog that was mugging around down my driveway tonight. In a more enjoyable note, I put my wife's cat in front of it as the dog don't do hedgehogs due to past experiences ..
> Quite the bail up, 
> After the first pounce the cat now knows why the dog don't like them
> Mr Hog lives another day.


Ha ha ha ha the mental image that contours up is hilarious.

----------


## Wildman

> Attachment 16541Attachment 16541
> 
> Theses were a cheap buy after halloween. Cans of fizzy drink are another favourite


Is this before and after? If so you defiantly need the practice!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> Shot my first deer today, does that count? Kinda random as until this point it's been hard going. Anyway, stoked.


Well done BM, bet your chuffed to get off the mark.....

----------


## NZ32

My home made steel plates don't seem to last long for some reason

----------


## kiwi39

Bing bong shot my new gong 

Cheers @Neckshot 


Tim

----------


## Neckshot

> My home made steel plates don't seem to last long for some reason 
> Attachment 17508


Check out my thread bro, i can help you with that problem.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Check out my thread bro, i can help you with that problem.


Yeah i wouldn't be happy with that 1000yrd group either  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nathan F

Another deer

----------


## kiwi39

Only one of these was me ... the other one was the small primate (who I have been hassling to join the forum)

----------


## Bill999

a coffee cup, poorly placed when I was testing a 22 magnum trigger out. Rather explosive

----------


## sick338

Coke can at 1137 yard with the 338 and another at 1215 with the new 260 stoked

----------


## geezejonesy

just a little sighting in this morning

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant geezejonsey :Cool:

----------


## geezejonesy

@Neckshot shard bastard gong on the right getting a dent or 2 from the 300wsm at 300yrds my 40mm mild steel needs a few weld fills in it :p


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I am going to sniper another random hogget tommorrow.

----------


## GravelBen

Shot a young goat at about 160m this evening... with a 22 subsonic.

Not what I would generally recommend as ethical hunting practice but a mate got a bit carried away and wounded it with an HMR, so I figured more lead might put it out of its misery sooner. Made it stop for long enough to get a bit closer and end the suffering with a headshot at least.

----------


## Rushy

> Shot a young goat at about 160m this evening... with a 22 subsonic.
> 
> Not what I would generally recommend as ethical hunting practice but a mate got a bit carried away and wounded it with an HMR, so I figured more lead might put it out of its misery sooner. Made it stop for long enough to get a bit closer and end the suffering with a headshot at least.


Good on you for thinking about the animal GB.

----------


## Bill999

beyond a 100m they bloody drop like a stone aye?
the retained energy at that distance is allmost laughable 67.1 foot pounds, but seems enough on magpies

----------


## GravelBen

Yip, was a solid 2 feet of holdover!  :Zomg:   :Yuush:

----------


## smidey

so the mrs came home with two new fry pans yesterday. didn't think there was anything wrong with the old ones but "they were on special". lucky for me i'm circumcised, she can't resist 10% off hahaha

anyway, while i was removing the redundant pans from the cupboard i had a thought so I ......
cable tied them to a fence approx 270m from my favourite ridge and got out the hmr and 223 as they needed a run. They gave enough of a sound on impact to tell if you hit it or not.
ruger 17hmr with BSA sweet17 scope, 270m, left to right wind of approx 15 to 18 knots (according to the yachtie in-law)
the pans are hanging on the fence line in the sunny strip




223 Hornady SP training Bushnell 3-9x40. Guessed the hold and windage, fired 10 shots so not unhappy with 5 hits being the amatuer i am.

----------


## scoped

Had a crack at a brick at 550m, didnt quite get the wind right tho.vthen @lost stepped up and owned it!

----------


## Gapped axe

Shot 3 rabbits with 2 shot today, not particularly spectacular except I was using Subs. Didn't think I would of got the penetration but WTF there they were both deaded

----------


## Dundee

both deaded good english bro. How did Waioru treat ya? Cheep piss and warm company did ya get the qualification you were after?

----------


## Rushy

> How did Waioru treat ya? Cheep piss and warm company did ya get the qualification you were after?


Yep he is a Major General now Dundee.  Heels together when you address him from now on.

----------


## Gapped axe

Still waiting to see how my papers went. I gave the guy taking the course a bit of constructive advise (Hmmm), and pulled him up over a couple of incidents. One was particularly dangerous with a fix wing and heli involved. The fix wing thanked me afterwards and all on the course backed me. Probably didn't go down well

----------


## Dynastar27

got a couple of old lpg bottles wouldn't mind having a crack at

----------


## smidey

> got a couple of old lpg bottles wouldn't mind having a crack at


no great story ever started with "i was thinking about doing"  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> got a couple of old lpg bottles wouldn't mind having a crack at


Light a small fire beside one and shoot it. Works good on deodorant cans would probably work ok scaled up...

Actually thinking about  the best we did was wrapping the cans in paper, lighting it, then shooting it. Booooom

----------


## chrome

Id like to see that!


Sent from the swamp

----------


## Flincher

Over the years i have shot old computers and servers, LCD monitors with a 22 from about 30meters. 20 30 odd rounds into them not one round came out the back. Some came close. Old hard drives make good targets too.
Eggs, McDonalds toys. Anything reactive that was going to get thrown out.

----------


## southernredneck

I shot a old laptop with a pair of black powder revolvers a few years back think I've got a video of it somewhere to

----------


## res

I shot a giggling bikini wearing Taiwanese model with 6mm paint bb's from a full auto airsoft gun on Saturday-I know its not today but I somehow missed this thread

----------


## Dr. Watson

I shot a target today and it turned out quite reactive  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Taiwanese model or things that really go bang.  Such a hard choice as to which I would prefer.

----------


## Ryan

> I shot a giggling bikini wearing Taiwanese model with 6mm paint bb's from a full auto airsoft gun on Saturday-I know its not today but I somehow missed this thread


 @res Pics or it didn't happen!

----------


## res

Lol, as it was a demo to promote the airsoft club here in taipei at a mall someone will have pictures and probably even video-I'll see what I can dig up. 
Like most such things it sounds better than it was

----------


## rs200nz

> I shot a target today and it turned out quite reactive


Jesus there goes another Caltex

----------


## 300CALMAN

> got a couple of old lpg bottles wouldn't mind having a crack at


You and me both bro, but where to do it? I am keen to try tracer  :Killzonesmiley:

----------


## 300CALMAN

OK on a smaller scale these annoying old spray cans were executed with my .22 pcp air rifle. The expanding foam one was fun...

----------


## tirantious

> You and me both bro, but where to do it? I am keen to try tracer


ive tried .22 tracer on spray cans and it never worked unless three was a fire next to it. however me and my mates quickly discovered that shooting 7.62x39 tracer into a fridge results in the fridge setting on fire. we didnt really think about it until it was to late.

----------

